

Walt Disney Animation Studios Open Source Software - inetsee
http://www.disneyanimation.com/technology/opensource.html

======
megrimlock
Sony Pictures Imageworks also does this: <http://opensource.imageworks.com/>

As has ILM: <http://www.openexr.com/>

Beyond benefiting from open source and wanting to give back, these studios use
lots of software with different features and file formats to work on the same
assets. It's really helpful when they can use the same techniques or files
across multiple packages. They open source this tech in the hope that it will
be adopted more broadly among the software packages they use. Hence Alembic,
OpenEXR, etc.

------
morganpyne
I had no idea Disney did things like this. This is great!

I'm already curious about Reposado (Software Update Server) and Munki (manage
OSX software installs). I may have a use for these. Nice to see tools in there
for topics other than animation.

------
bitwize
I wish they'd open source their Amiga animation tool, so somebody can port it
to X11.

That shit was tight back in the day.

------
nvictor
wow :O

anyone knows if they recently had an internal change or something? just wow!
Disney who prevented 15 year olds from putting their favorite movies songs on
YouTube?

we really live in interesting times.

~~~
dagw
Disney is a huge megacorp. Bits of it are run by cool open source loving
hackers, other bits are run by evil money-grubbing lawyers. I imagine that the
different bits have very little to do with each other.

